# TLA All-Ladies Redfish Shootout: Sept. 29 - 30



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

*CONTACT: *

*Patricia Drake, Texas Lady Anglers*

*832-385-0535 or 281-455-9631*

*[email protected]*

*www.texasladyanglers.com*



*TEXAS LADY ANGLERS TO LAUNCH FIRST-EVER*​*ALL-LADIES **TEXAS** REDFISH SHOOTOUT FISHING TOURNAMENT*​ 

*The Texas Lady Anglers Association is ushering in a new era in Professional Redfish Tournaments*. In association with the Redfish Nation, the First-Ever All-Ladies Texas Redfish Shootout Fishing Tournament will be held on Saturday, September 30, 2006 at Off the Hook in Rockport, Texas. 



This groundbreaking tournament is being billed as the trailblazing event for women's professional saltwater fishing tournaments.



This inaugural tournament date will serve as a starting point for a *professional All-Ladies Redfish Shootout Fishing Tournament Tour for 2008* with plans to include a point system for participating professional women anglers to qualify for a championship tournament.



Established professional redfish tournament rules will apply, allowing for two women anglers to compete per boat, with one woman serving as the boat captain. This is a lure-only tournament, one fish per angler, live weigh-in. There will be a cash pay-out for the top teams in this event.



Texas Lady Anglers (TLA) anticipates that there will be at least 25 two-woman teams entered for this ground-breaking fishing tournament. The event does not require that the women anglers be a Texas Lady Angler (TLA) member, however, there will be special prizes awarded for members who participate.



The public is invited to attend the weigh-in and see first-hand the excitement that is generated at a ladies' fishing tournament.



The Texas Lady Anglers Association began in October 2005 and has quickly gained over 200 lady angler members along the Texas Coast. 



If you would like more information about the Texas Lady Anglers Association or the first-ever All-Ladies Texas Redfish Shootout Fishing Tournament,  contact its co-founders, Patricia Drake or Patti Polensky at [email protected] or [email protected], or visit their website at www.texasladyanglers.com.


----------



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

Contact info update:

Pat's phone - 832-496-5600


----------



## Txpintal (Sep 19, 2004)

Good Luck to ya'll


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

Awesome time of year to have a tournament in Rockport. Good Luck...


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I could get the registration form to come up, but not the rules. Where can I find the rules?


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

No rules?


----------



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for all of the well wishes . . . we're hoping for a good turnout. 

SowTrout . . . please try the web site again - we had some technical issues but think it's resolved. If not, I can email the rules to you.


----------

